# IBS and Fibromyalgia



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

i haven't been on for a while, but asked several times if anyone had joint pain and IBS. I started with INS symptoms, but developed pain and anxiety symptoms over the past 5 years. I had read somewhere that joint pain could be a symptom of IBS, but not hearing from anyon on this forum, I went to a rheumatologist.

It took 10 months to get a new patient appointment. My doctor was great! Turns out I do not have arthritis (yay because that is degenerative!) but I do have Fibromyalgia. It seems a lot of people with Fibromyalgia have IBS.

You can recognize Fibromyalgia by widespread pain on both sides of the body. There are some specific pressure points they might check to confirm the diagnosis. I knew before she even touched them that they would hurt.

Managing pain well with prescription dose Aleve. When stressed, feel both pain and IBS symptoms.

They do both also have brain fog issues. I thought I had ADD or something, but Fibromyalgia suffers have unusual brain function. So I guess this is not something I can medicate for.

I hope this helps someone out there! Keep eating healthy and find good doctors!


----------



## ShaneM (Nov 12, 2014)

I do not have pain all throughout my body; at least not in the way fibromyalgia patients describe their pain. I have chronic pain in both of my hands and my body in general feels a bit stiff and uncomfortable, this seems to be heavily caused by muscle knots or trigger points. I do believe it may be related to my IBS; not to mention I also have anxiety and have had it for quite some time - everything may be related. On August 22nd I will be performing a fecal matter transplant to see how it functions as a potential cure. I can honestly say with all my heart, even if it does not cure IBS; if it resolves the chronic pain in both my hands I will be so undeniably grateful - and I will be sure to share it with you. It's all just speculation at the moment though, we'll see.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I suffer joint pain but not the "pressure points" of fibromyalgia.


----------



## IBS & Surviving (Jun 24, 2014)

Shane - mine started just like that. I would cry when I tried to sleep because my hands hurt and I had to keep them flat to just stay asleep. My hands are a bit better, but now have sore spots all over. They kind of rotate to different areas, so it doesn't make me so crazy. Naproxen (prescription Aleve) has been a real life saver. Taking one every 12 hour not only relieves body pain, but seems to help with IBS a bit also.
Best wishes on your search for solution(s)!!


----------

